# please respond



## cmos (Jan 12, 2010)

is there any indian.i just want to know.please reply


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

cmos said:


> is there any indian.i just want to know.please reply


:scratchhead:


----------



## Mittens (Jan 9, 2010)

:iagree:


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

cmos said:


> is there any indian.i just want to know.please reply


If you mean to ask whether there's anyone here who is from India and might have insight to Indian culture and ideas about marriage, the answer is "Maybe". It's probably best to tell your story and ask your question and see what you get.


----------



## Enamored (Dec 25, 2009)

Concept of marriage for a typical Indian might be drastically different from Western world. For an Indian marriage is for keeps. I think that is what cmos is alluding to. S/he might not be identify with responses posted here. 

Cmos,
To answer your question, I can identify a few Indians on this forum. Either way I would advice you to post on this forum. it could be very catharatic. Some of the folks around here give some really good advice irrespective of culture.


----------

